# Info on lethbridge



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi wondering has anyone out there heard of Lethbridge,I think its about a 2 hour drive from Calgary,would be glad of info about the city,good family area's,schools,property,crime etc..Is there many expates in the area


----------



## Simon9999 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Lethbridge*



GLOSH said:


> Hi wondering has anyone out there heard of Lethbridge,I think its about a 2 hour drive from Calgary,would be glad of info about the city,good family area's,schools,property,crime etc..Is there many expates in the area


GLOSH, I know Lethbridge well as it's just down the road (1.5 hours) from Medicine Hat where I live. Lethbridge is a typical prairie town (small city) which has all the amenities of the larger centres without the traffic and congestion. The city is about 1.5 hours east of the Rocky Mountains and all the recreational opportunities that can be found there.

Lethbridge has the continental climate that can be found through out the interior of the country with the nasty winter weather one would expect. Lethbridge is one of the windiest places in Canada. This is mainly due to it's location just east of the mountains. This can be a good thing in the winter when the Chinook winds start blowing and the temps soar. On the other hand, some people do not react positively to the constant wind and tend to get a little "loopy" when it blows. With respect to the weather, one must fully understand what you are getting into. Many people who come to Canada end up leaving because they cannot live with the weather. If you can learn to embrace winter or at very least survive it you will be fine. Summers are stunning...perhaps moreso because winter is often not. No people appreciate summer more than Canadians. Spring and fall, though short in duration, are wonderful.

It's a great place to raise a family with a relatively low crime rate and good school systems (both public and Catholic). There is a very well regarded university along with a college located in the city as well as all the needed medical facilities and government agencies. Recreational facilities are numerous and you are only a few hours away from the great Canadian wilderness if that's your thing.

The job market is strong with the natural resource industries and agriculture driving the economy.

A modern single family dwelling (three bedroom) will start at about $250,000.00 though cheaper properties requiring upgrade or renovation are certainly available. 

I hope this helps.


----------

